# The Classics



## VER D (Apr 24, 2011)

post your favorite classics here are some of mine
[video=youtube;5C5twY6f-rU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5C5twY6f-rU&feature=related[/video]
[video=youtube;hWitRABYVBk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hWitRABYVBk[/video]
[video=youtube;tjbDzwjoQwA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tjbDzwjoQwA&feature=related[/video]
[video=youtube;DBk3jwNSteo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DBk3jwNSteo[/video]
[video=youtube;rV9VuPkIIv4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rV9VuPkIIv4[/video]


----------



## plantvision (Apr 24, 2011)

Big fan of Queen and Freddie Mercury.
Freddie Mercury and David Bowie
singing "Under Pressure"


[youtube]xtrEN-YKLBM[/youtube]


----------



## VER D (Apr 24, 2011)

yes i like queen to
[video=youtube;qe9PSliDG4M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qe9PSliDG4M[/video]


----------



## VER D (Apr 25, 2011)

i posted this on another thread but it belongs on here
[video=youtube;Tdw7kxD8eUc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tdw7kxD8eUc[/video]


----------



## freddiemoney (Apr 25, 2011)

[video=youtube;ylkOK7IDwNg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ylkOK7IDwNg&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;uGPG_Y-_BZI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uGPG_Y-_BZI[/video]

[video=youtube;DksGi7B5BdM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DksGi7B5BdM[/video]

[video=youtube;hAhnO2F4QWQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hAhnO2F4QWQ[/video]

A few more for the list...


----------



## VER D (Apr 25, 2011)

had to put this one on here 
[video=youtube;8lBNIiCMu7I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8lBNIiCMu7I[/video]


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Apr 27, 2011)

[youtube]PfAWReBmxEs[/youtube]


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Apr 27, 2011)

[youtube]-qP2bV0KviM[/youtube]

_Jethro Tull_ rip's this on _'Rolling Stones Rock 'N Roll Circus'_. One of the best classic rock DVD's ever. Next to _The Last Waltz_.. lol


----------



## VER D (Apr 27, 2011)

sound familiar 
[video=youtube;9iX_iJE226o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9iX_iJE226o[/video]


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 28, 2011)

[video=youtube;NDgncPD0bew]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NDgncPD0bew[/video]


----------



## VER D (Apr 29, 2011)

perfect song to sit back and just mellow out to 
[video=youtube;nFl0nlHaWa4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nFl0nlHaWa4[/video]


----------



## VER D (Apr 30, 2011)

[video=youtube;gJ-OADpJk4U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gJ-OADpJk4U[/video]


----------



## The Ruiner (Apr 30, 2011)

[video=youtube;F-8_Se1n67Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F-8_Se1n67Y[/video]

I dedicate this to Serapis...


----------



## VER D (May 3, 2011)

typical stoner
[video=youtube;j6oIOI9-r5I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j6oIOI9-r5I[/video]


----------



## VER D (May 5, 2011)

[video=youtube;sHqvN5YO9wY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHqvN5YO9wY[/video]


----------



## VER D (May 9, 2011)

not much of a claasic well it is now since its been since this came out like 30 years ago
[video=youtube;PwyZGih8amQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PwyZGih8amQ[/video]


----------



## VER D (May 11, 2011)

[video=youtube;0PLss0edfiQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0PLss0edfiQ&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Brazko (May 11, 2011)

[youtube]s7N50keQXTY[/youtube]


----------



## breetgraham (May 12, 2011)

I like these very much. 
Queen and Freddi Mercury.
Freddie Mercury and David Bowie.


----------



## VER D (May 14, 2011)

[video=youtube;uM9yYL6BD-4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uM9yYL6BD-4[/video]
[video=youtube;TGGJlUcvREY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TGGJlUcvREY&feature=related[/video]


----------



## NoGutsGrower (May 15, 2011)

[video=youtube;0EVNeh9dasI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0EVNeh9dasI[/video]
Many dreams come true and some have silver linings, i live all my dreams and a pocket full of gold!


----------



## markparrow (May 18, 2011)

These are the classic songs.
1. Deep purple - child in time.
2. Free Bird - Lynyrd skynyrd.
3. The Doors - Queen of the Highway.


----------



## Richie LxP (May 19, 2011)

Golden Earring - Radar Love

Proberly the fatest bassline ever created!

[video=youtube;XwqMKf7r7Xg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XwqMKf7r7Xg[/video]


----------



## Richie LxP (May 19, 2011)

AC/DC - High Voltage[video=youtube;Kjw1eplZzFk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kjw1eplZzFk[/video]


----------



## Los Muertos (May 23, 2011)

[video=youtube;7Znh0OM9jiA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Znh0OM9jiA[/video]
[video=youtube;LRjlZ8x2uQM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LRjlZ8x2uQM[/video]
[video=youtube;Bczs6vS5nNM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bczs6vS5nNM[/video]


----------



## Richie LxP (May 24, 2011)

There are some class tunes mate!


----------



## erichoper (Jun 8, 2011)

*I am the big fan of these. **I like these very much. 
Queen and Freddi Mercury.
Freddie Mercury and David Bowie.*


----------



## justcallmenasty (Jul 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;-Hr671HfXSo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Hr671HfXSo[/video] 

[video=youtube;RKOngTfTMs0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RKOngTfTMs0[/video]


----------



## jetsfool623 (Jul 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;V8kEKxwFnkk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V8kEKxwFnkk[/video]
[video=youtube;9EIEALHAVK8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9EIEALHAVK8[/video]
[video=youtube;gbO2_077ixs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gbO2_077ixs[/video]
[video=youtube;hokFNZdH6Yo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hokFNZdH6Yo[/video]
a few classic soul tracks


----------

